# Information needed on "Blair Athole" lost in 1887



## clydesiderman (Nov 28, 2004)

A family crew member was drowned in January 1887 when the British ship "Blair Athole" official number 81578 or possibly "Blair Atholl" was lost.
Does anyone have any details of this vessel, and how and where she was lost? Thank you, Douglas


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Science and Society Picture Library has a picture of the Blair Athole built 1874; at 
http://www.scienceandsociety.co.uk/
you will have to write for a scan.
There is a painting "In Company" of two vessels,
the Blair Athole and the Blackwell, by Frank H Mason.
Blackwell went down in 1893. Where the painting is, I do not know.
I will write to one of my friends for some help.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Seems she was an emigration ship - Australia and New Zealand.
Blair Athole ship image available from
http://freepages.genealogy.rootsweb.com/~nzbound/timeframes.htm
I'll get back when I have more ....


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

*Blair Athole*

Just been through my notes for Captain Millett
( I am still working on more details for that part of the website ).

She was an emigration vessel ( Australia and New Zealand ), 
she also plied to the US, New York and San Francisco.
built 1874, lost January 1887.
Blair Athole ( Captain A Taylor )
A1 2 deck ship, 1450 tons
Built November 1874 at Greenock
Registered Port of Glasgow
Owners Thomson and Gray
Dimensions 246 x 37 x 22ft
Her "partner" Blackwell was lost also in 1893.
There is a painting of the two vessels "In Company"
by Frank H Mason RBA.
Blair Athole was one of the ship which Captain J L Vivian Millett speaks of
"Then there was the BLAIR ATHOLE, a large well-found ship with a very young chief officer, whom I used to admire greatly for the smart way in which he did his work;" 
( Captain Millett's story online now ).
http://freepages.family.rootsweb.com/~treevecwll/millett.htm

I have yet to discover details of her fate.

I hope that helps, Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

More information from Ian Buxton ...
ON 71654. Builder John Elder, Glasgow (not Greenock). 
1697 nrt (from MNL 1879).
Just checked 1888 MNL and she is still in which 
suggests she was not lost in 1887.


----------



## john strange (Jun 27, 2006)

If it is the same ship then she went down along what is known as the 'Shipwreck' coast along the southern coast of Australia. 
There is a book about all ships that went down along there from about 1790 to 1956. Not sure if it is still in print.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Thank you John - that gives me a lead.


----------



## Albin27 (Mar 26, 2007)

treeve said:


> More information from Ian Buxton ...
> ON 71654. Builder John Elder, Glasgow (not Greenock).
> 1697 nrt (from MNL 1879).
> Just checked 1888 MNL and she is still in which
> suggests she was not lost in 1887.


I have a diary, that my Mom gave to me, written by her uncle about a voyage he took on the Blair Athol in 1892. I haven't transcribed it yet but it starts out on page one with "We left Barry Dock in tow of tug "sea Serpent" and towed as far as Sunday Island where tug + pilot left us on Apr, 5th." On a different set of papers, dated Xmas 1892, he starts off with a date of Mar 13-/91. Until I have all pages transcribed I will still not be sure of a timeline. But I am seeing records and posts of the Blair Athol being lost at sea, sometime earlier. Mom's uncle mentions the ship being under command of Captain Taylor so now I am confused. Seems to much of a coincidence to have the same ship and master at a date past her reported loss. Any suggestions?
Thanks
Tim


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello,
Sorry to cloud the waters.
Just checked the "Times" for 1887 and 1888
25/Jan/1887
Lloyds agents in Constantinople "British steamer BEHERA reports as she passed 45 mile south of Serpents Island, Black Sea leds? and cabin furniture which was surposed to have belonged to British BLAIR ATHOLE O/N 73776?
which sailed from Odessa with a cargo of grain and oxen and is 2 days overdue"
24/Feb/1887
BLAIR ATHOLE is reported overdue voyage Odessa for Malta and Genoa

5/Mar/1887
Posted as missing by Lloyds. the article says she was built in 1879

Now the interesting bit
5/Nov/1887
Reported BLAIR ATHOLE arrived Calcutta 1/Nov/1887 from Liverpool

28/Apr/1888
Reported BLAIR ATHOLE arrived New York 25/Apr/1888 from Calcutta.

So do we have two different vessels or did the same vessel not go missing after all?

Roger


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Sorry, just answered your PM Tim, without seeing this post.
Hello Roger, I have been sent more information on the Blair Athol,
by a family member, I have not yet got around to posting more on this thread,
I'll see what I can do tomorrow night. I am preparing it all for a web page.
There is no question that the ship, that Captain Millett saw, was lost at sea.
Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

What? So, it's only 1.40 ... Iryna Bilyk for background, so here goes ....
Captain Henry Beeby Lister wrote a letter to his daughter from Souranbaya 27th January 1893.
The ship Blair Athole set sail (bound for Vancouver) 29th February 1893 to other ports in the Java sea area; Captain Alexander Taylor was originally the master, but he had died in Batavia after a long illness. Captain Lister was then appointed in command by the company Thomson & Gray. Blair Athole was lost in a storm after leaving Pasaroeang Java, carrying Java sugar; it is reported that this storm occurred April 1893. She was lost with all hands.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Well Roger, far from muddying the waters, it has added to the story.
I think the reported loss of the Blair Athole, the losses of the Blackwell/Blackwall and Blair Athole have been interchanged.
I think another visit to Mystic Seaport will be helpful ...


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Right, now armed with information ...
This is ON 71 654
Built May 1874.
Under Captain Alexander Taylor from the start.
Originally owned by Alexander Thompson & Co.
later Thomson & Gray.
I am not at all sure as to the claim that her companion sister ship was named Blackwall/Blackwell - I would like to tie that one up.
Anyone know where this painting of the two is to be found?
And, Tim, we are researching the same ship ....


----------



## Albin27 (Mar 26, 2007)

Ahh, the mystery comes a little clearer!!
I will spend tomorrow's lunchtime transcribing the diary as far as I can.
The only reference to an image of the Blair Athole I found was at the Science and Society Picture Library
http://www.scienceandsociety.co.uk/results.asp?image=10264546&wwwflag=2&imagepos=2
I have requested a scan from them.
Tim


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello again,
My feelings on this is that there were two vessels with the same or similar name/s
There are numerous references in the "Times" to BLAIR ATHOLE from 1881 to1892. The New York immigration records say she arrived in that port Oct/4/1889.

OK.
If we look at the vessel with the O/N 71654 According to Ted and Debbies site. She was built in 1874 in Glasgow 1697 nrt.
Crew lists for this vessel for 1876 to 1893 are lodged with The Memoirial University of Newfoundland. The one for 1882 is in the British Archive. I think the diary Tim has concerns this vessel.

OK 
If we look at the vessel with the O/N 81578 as refered to by Douglas in his original posting. MUN has crew lists for 1879 (year of build according to the Times) until 1887 the year of her loss. We also have this
http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/show/353537?page=1&search_op=OR&shipname=&number=81578&IDNo=

OK there are no primary do***ents to hand but if anyone feels the need to go futher on this one then my money is on two different vessels.

Comments please
Roger


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

If you visit the Clyde Built Ships webpage it gives 2 vessels with similar name built in 1874 and 1875 one was a sailing ship the other a lighter. The spellings are Blair Athole and Blair Athol


----------



## Captain Bill Ball (Mar 27, 2007)

*Blair Athol of Shoreham*

Hi
Just a little bit of info for you.
"Blair Athol" of Shoreham
Rig:- Wooden Barque
Owners T.F Gates of Shoreham Sussex
Builders:- Bailey & Co. at Shoreham 1864
Dimentions:- 140 x 28.5 x 19.7ft 443tons
Fitted with single topgallent and royals. Traded to the West Indies and South America.
The next bit refers to a painting of the vessel by JW Holmes in 1924(I have copy of it from a magazine but don't know how to up load)
The artist Capt. JW Holmes made his first trip to sea on this vessel as a boy apprentice.
Her figure head was a Highlander and built of mahogany from a ships wrecked cargo.
Thats all I have.
Hope it helps.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

You can follow Captain Alexander Taylor and Blair Athole on Mystic Seaport Lloyds. There were other ships without the final "e".


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Taking up the point you have made, Roger ( a good one ),

In 1874 ...
Blair Athol; Captain SF Haines; Barque; 128ft x 27 x 17; Registered Annapolis; 425 t; Draught 16ft; Built 1864 Granville NS; Owners Johnson & O. - ON 48 041; Signal Letters VRDP 

Blair Athol; Captain E Pearson; Barque; 131.8ft x 27.7 x 17.2; Registered N Shields; 409 t; Draught 14 ft; Built 1864 Sunderland England; Owners Avery & O - ON 50 394; Signal Letters WHVM 

In 1876 appears another
Blair Athol; Captain M White; Barque; 443 t; 16 ft draft; built Oct 1864 Shoreham Reg London owners J Wilson 140 x 28 x 17

In 1875 Name given as Blair Athol
Capt A Taylor; 1697 t; 21 draft; Built May 74 Glasgow; Reg Glasgow; Thomson & Co; 259ft x 40 x 23

Even more sifting through ....


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Right, I did notice a gap in Alexander Taylor's service 
with Blair Athol from 1883. Following that through ...
He was captain of the Glenfalloch during 1884-1888.
He re-appears on the Blair Athole in 1889. Not the same
man as was on the Countess of Errol, as both of them appear
on the sheet for 1888.


----------



## james721 (May 20, 2007)

Albin27 
I notice that you have a letter written by a uncle of yours about the Blair Athole 71654 captain by alexander taylor i have the crew list of the Blair Athole when she sailed from Barry my grand father was the 1st mate when she sailed from Barry in 1892.Capt Taylor had operation in Le harve for cancer 
but he died in batavia, my grand father Henry Beeby Lister was given command of the vessel but the Blair Athole went down in a big storm off the Warren Hasting island . Ihave two original letters that were sent to his father and one to his eldest daughter in dec 1892 and january 1893.

james721


----------



## james721 (May 20, 2007)

james721 said:


> Albin27
> I notice that you have a letter written by a uncle of yours about the Blair Athole 71654 captain by alexander taylor i have the crew list of the Blair Athole when she sailed from Barry my grand father was the 1st mate when she sailed from Barry in 1892.Capt Taylor had operation in Le harve for cancer
> but he died in batavia, my grand father Henry Beeby Lister was given command of the vessel but the Blair Athole went down in a big storm off the Warren Hasting island . I have two original letters that were sent to his father and one to his eldest daughter in dec 1892 and january 1893.
> Discribing the trip after leaving Barry when they lost a man over board he never answered his name then after that every thing went right and was making a splended passage unto the 4th June when we met the cyclone a day never to be forgotten, in the storm the head stays carried away, the fore top the top gallant coming down broke both top sails and smashing both life boats. Captain taylor who was suffering from a cancer operation was taken down below to his bunk. The secound mate and the bosan were both laid up in there bunks.when they arrived in Tandjong Priok the captain was taken in to hospital the poor man his sufferings was beyond describing and on the 14th October he passed away in his sleep . I have a letter from the admiralty replying to Thomson & Gray owners of the Blair Athole that a Navel ship the H.M.S Pallas did a search of the Warren
> ...


----------



## KenLin39 (Apr 30, 2005)

Info from Miramar site. Ken.

Single Ship Report for "BLAIR ATHOLE"
IDNo: 1081578 Year: 1879 
Name: BLAIR ATHOLE Launch Date: 17.9.79 
Type: Cargo ship Date of completion: 
Flag: GBR Keel: 
Tons: 1581 Link: 1492 
DWT: Yard No: 394 
Length overall: Ship Design: 
LPP: Country of build: 
Beam: Builder: Palmers' 
Material of build: I Location of yard: Jarrow 
Number of
screws/Mchy/
Speed(kn): 
Owner as Completed: J.F.Cohen, London 
Naval or paramilitary marking : 
A: * 
End: 1887 
Subsequent History:
86 BLAIR ATHOLE
Disposal Data:
missing - sailed Odessa 20.1.87 for Malta (30*)


----------



## sailorman (Jul 9, 2007)

hi All

I am a relative of Capt Taylor of the Blair Athol and am writing this while looking at a painting of her inherited from my Grandfather. We have a few heirlooms and letters from the Captain. The family history is that our ancestor became ill and died in the East, the vessel continued its voyage under the first mate but vanished with all hands later in the voyage. Interestingly in the picture I have the name is spelt Blair Athol without the final "L" or "E". The ship is flying a house flag with 3 red and white horizontal bands with the letters "T" and "G" on the white section. She is pictured off Ailsa Craig in the Clyde. She ran the emigrant trade from the UK to the various places including the Antipodes. My grandfather told the tale that one of the famous figures of the Raj shipped as cabin boy to India in the vessel but hated it and only did one trip.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

This is extraordinary ...


----------



## sailorman (Jul 9, 2007)

Bit more info from my grandads typed (and very dry) genealogical notes.
Alexander Taylor was Uncle of Agnes Maxwell of the Old Manse Falkirk. It was from Agnes that my grandfather received the picture and artefacts relating to Uncle Alexander. It appears Capt Alexander had no offspring and neither did his niece and that branch of the family apparently died out. 

Capt Taylor did his apprenticeship sailing to America during the Civil War before rising to become Master of the Blair Athol. (which my grandfather notes as (1874-1892). At one point the Blair Athol carried Rufus Isaacs, later Viceroy of India as cabin boy apparently to India, for the notes read that when Isaacs next returned to India it was as Viceroy. 

The notes read that "Uncle Alec" died of a fever in Java in 1892 and the first mate took over. The notes ay that the Blair Atholl was lost with all hands on the way from Java to Vancouver in 1893.


----------



## sailorman (Jul 9, 2007)

How do I post a picture of the Blair Athol so you guys can see it?


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

You can add it as an attachment to a post in this thread or post it in the gallery.
Here you'll have to reduce it to a maximum size of 800 pixels wide or 600 pixels high before you can attach it.
If you post in the gallery the software will reduce the size to 900 wide by 800 high maximum as long as the original isn't too big.

Kris


----------



## sheelaghk (Sep 7, 2007)

Hello, I am new to this website. I thought I had posted a reply but I can't see that it was added to this thread. I'm sorry if I am repeating myself if it did get posted!

I found my way to this forum by seaching for an ancestor who sailed on the Blair Athole to New South Wales to join her brother. You have given me a lot of information and I even found a picture of the ship which has given me an insight into the journey my ancestor must have undertaken.

She was a 63 year old widow and left Ledbury in Herfordshire with two unmarried daughters and a 12 year old granddaughter (the eldest daughter of one of her married sons who already had a growing family and probably thought this was a great opportunity for her to go with her grandmother).

Her father and brother had been transported to New South Wales in 1832 & 1833 respectively. What made her decide to do this? How did she know her brother was still alive? Her mother had died in 1859 and her death certificate states she was a widow. Did she believe she was a widow or was the shame of convicts in the family too much for her? (The father did not die until 1873.)

How much communication was there between Australia and the homeland. Does anybody know?

Anyway, thank you for reading this far. And thank you for the information contained in this thread. What a tragic end for such a magnificent ship and thank goodness my ancestors arrived at their destination safely!

Regards,
SheelaghK


----------



## james721 (May 20, 2007)

Hi Sailorman
Iam the grandson of captain Henry Beeby Lister the last captain of the Blair Athol that was lost off the Warren Hasting Islands in 1893 .
Captain Taylor died of cancer in hospital in Tandjong Priok java according to the last letter from my grandfather to .
his father. Captain Taylor was thought very highly by his crew .
In your letter to ships nostalgia you mention about a picture that you have of the Blair Athol i was wondering if you could send me a copy of the picture.
I have two letters that were sent to my great grand father and one to Henry beebys sister one dated 7/12/ 1892 and the other 27/1/1893.
If not possible by e-mail to send the picture i will send you my address.

Regards James721


----------



## james721 (May 20, 2007)

sailorman said:


> Bit more info from my grandads typed (and very dry) genealogical notes.
> Alexander Taylor was Uncle of Agnes Maxwell of the Old Manse Falkirk. It was from Agnes that my grandfather received the picture and artefacts relating to Uncle Alexander. It appears Capt Alexander had no offspring and neither did his niece and that branch of the family apparently died out.
> 
> Capt Taylor did his apprenticeship sailing to America during the Civil War before rising to become Master of the Blair Athol. (which my grandfather notes as (1874-1892). At one point the Blair Athol carried Rufus Isaacs, later Viceroy of India as cabin boy apparently to India, for the notes read that when Isaacs next returned to India it was as Viceroy.
> ...


sailerman
reference to letter on the July2007about Rufus Isaacs his father Joseph Isaacs who had business connectios with Messrs Thomson & Gray took him to Cardiff on October 9th 1876 to sign indentures to join the Blair Athol as a apprentice but flatly refused and joined as one of the crew 
On the voyage the boson by the name of Isaac Cribb who for some reason took a dislike to Isaac Rufus as a deck hand and took the mick out of him 
and with due coarse there was a stand up fight, the boson was knocked out 
and that was thee end of the bullying, he became a skilled amateur boxer.
The Blair Athol arrived at Rio on December 1st 1875 after a passage of 52 days it was not long after that Rufus Isaacs deserted , it was not very long after he was caught ,and back on the Blair Athol he was put to work shovelling coal as one of the shore gang at the age of sixteen a strange occupation for a future Viceroy.


----------



## tbhargreave (Sep 27, 2010)

Robert Hinde Douglas 1871 – 1941 He sailed as an apprentice on the iron clipper ship "Blair Athol" for 5 years 1887 - 1891, His model of the Blair Athol is in the science museum London (I am not sure if it is still on display but certainly was so when I last went there some years ago) Later Robert Douglas joined the British run Chinese Customs service and commanded the armed customs cruiser "Kai Pan" on anti-piracy duties for nearly four years, and for another four years was seconded to the Imperial Chinese Navy as an instructor in hydrographic survey, and in checking Admiralty charts in the South China Sea. His model of the Kai Pan is in British Empire and Commonwealth Museum, Bristol.


----------



## Marina_Kl (Sep 23, 2019)

Hi everyone!
If it's still actual question regarding "Blair Athole" lost in 1887. 2 days ago we came back from the expedition to Snake Island (Greek Φιδονήσι Fidonísi), Serpent Island or Zmeinyi Island in Black Sea, Ukraine. We went diving on wreck "Blair Athole" (1879-1887). Now it's officially registered historical underwater object. I have some "fresh"underwater videos but I can't find how to add it to the message. (I found out this site occasionally and couldn't leave it unanswered). 
Best regards from Ukraine,
Marina


----------



## j.cornes (Oct 14, 2019)

*blair athole*

launched as Rebecca steamship. Lost with all 30 hands 20/1/1887 while bound odessa>malta via Genoa with cargo of grain and cattle. Hope this fills in some gaps.


----------



## j.cornes (Oct 14, 2019)

*blair athole*

An update on my previous. The Blair Athole with an "e" was launched thurs. afternoon 17/07/1879. as Rebecca. Completed 08/79 by Palmer's shipbuilding and iron co. yard no. 394 1,581 grt. 250ft.x33ft.x23ft. Eng. C2cyl. 30x55x36" 1 screw, iron built. Reg no.81578
1st owner Joseph F. Cohen, London 22/8/1879. 1885 passed to Rebecca steamship co.(Foulds & Bone) London. !886 vessel was acquired by Colquhoun & co. Glasgow and renamed Blair Athole. Lost with all 30 hands 20/01/1887. She was single rigged with double Tops'l yards and intended for the Atlantic and general trading (Tramping) Unusually for a steamer Officer Accom. was aft. Crew Fo'c'sle. At Launch vessel was christened by Miss R. Cohen. Presumably Rebecca. That's all I can add I hope this helps in your quest. Regards.


----------

